# Wedding Expo! Booth?



## DGMPhotography (Dec 27, 2017)

Hey guys, 

So I'm doing the Richmond Wedding Experience Expo. It's kinda scary (expensive), but if I can be successful, it could really jumpstart my business. Main thing I'm doing now is planning my booth, and I need to order in the next day or so, since the expo is on the 7th. 

I would love some advice or ideas from other people who've done an expo. General tips are appreciated, as is feedback on my booth designs, pictured below. 

This was my first design, going for more of a rustic look. Wooden benches, wooden folding panels for my backdrop.


 

However, I realized my space would be cramped. It's a 6x8 booth. 6 feet deep, and 8 across. But I could take the table out and make it work. These are mostly drawn to scale. 

And here is my second design, more of a modern look. White stuff.

 

I've had some friends tell me the first one seems more inviting, but I also feel like my work doesn't really jive with the rustic style as much as the modern style.

TYVM!


----------



## SquarePeg (Dec 27, 2017)

One extreme or the other?  The wood is a bit rustic and the white plastic a bit sterile. Why not something more in the middle?


----------



## Designer (Dec 27, 2017)

DGMPhotography said:


> I've had some friends tell me the first one seems more inviting, but I also feel like my work doesn't really jive with the rustic style as much as the modern style.


You should probably match your booth style to your photography style.  

Nothing spells disappointment like a bride wanting "rustic" and getting "modern".  

Sell it like it is, or change "it" to be what sells.  

Good luck!


----------



## Destin (Dec 27, 2017)

At least in my area, rustic seems to be what’s in style right now. The more popular wedding venues currently seem to be barns and older buildings. 

Can’t speak for your locale, however. And if your photography doesn’t match the rustic vibe then maybe rustic isn’t the best idea.


----------



## DGMPhotography (Dec 27, 2017)

SquarePeg said:


> One extreme or the other?  The wood is a bit rustic and the white plastic a bit sterile. Why not something more in the middle?



Any suggestions?


----------



## SquarePeg (Dec 27, 2017)

A small loveseat for couples to sit and view your portfolio?  Instead of a hard bench or sterile white chairs? Maybe a separate small sitting area with a few chairs and a table for price/booking discussions?


----------



## DGMPhotography (Dec 27, 2017)

SquarePeg said:


> A small loveseat for couples to sit and view your portfolio?  Instead of a hard bench or sterile white chairs? Maybe a separate small sitting area with a few chairs and a table for price/booking discussions?



I like your ideas but unfortunately my booth isn't large enough for all that.


----------



## smoke665 (Dec 27, 2017)

Having worked a ton of equipment shows in years past, I can tell you that a 6x8 space is not going to attract anyone in. You would be far better off to use your back wall and whatever sidewalls they give you for display. Move your table to the front edge, and load that sucker up with literature, business cards, giveaways, etc. Register for free wedding planner book, (or, whatever), something to qualify the traffic, an give you a ton of leads.  I would be willing to bet that 99% of the traffic will never step out of the isle into your booth. You just need to slow them down long enough to see you.  You didn't say how many people will be working your booth, but you'd be better off to invite a prospective client to meet you outside the booth (break areas, restaurant, or future appointment), then to ignore the traffic moving by.


----------



## Light Guru (Dec 27, 2017)

DGMPhotography said:


> It's a 6x8 booth. 6 feet deep, and 8 across





SquarePeg said:


> A small loveseat





DGMPhotography said:


> I like your ideas but unfortunately my booth isn't large enough for all that.



Your booth is plenty big for a loveseat.


----------



## Destin (Dec 27, 2017)

Light Guru said:


> DGMPhotography said:
> 
> 
> > It's a 6x8 booth. 6 feet deep, and 8 across
> ...



Sure; if that’s all you want to have. 

With a loveseat you can only talk to one couple at a time. 

A wedding expo is about numbers, not extended conversation. Get your literature out there and collect email addresses by giving away something via email. 

Use the leads to book couples after the show. Get your follow ups out as fast as possible after the show.


----------



## Light Guru (Dec 27, 2017)

Destin said:


> With a loveseat you can only talk to one couple at a time.



I disagree, there is still room for others.

I'm not saying thats what I would do I'm just saying yes there is plenty of room for it.


----------



## SquarePeg (Dec 27, 2017)

If it’s big enough for 2 benches and a table it must be.  You asked for opinions on your two alternatives so that’s what I gave.  I think smoke gave you some great advice above.


----------



## smoke665 (Dec 27, 2017)

All of the shows I've been to as an exhibitor there were strict rules about exceeding your space. Assuming you use a standard 6' folding table, they're 30" wide, minus the width of your background, now your down to only roughly 2-1/2' of actual floor space on depth. You could use a 4' folding table which generally run smaller at 24" wide, but that still doesn't gain you much. Even if you take out the table and everything else you're roughly 5' x 7' actual working floor space. We generally assumed a minimum of 4' for personal space between us and the customer while talking to them in our booth, any less and you were invading their personal space, making them uncomfortable.  If they're uncomfortable they aren't listening to you. Now when you put a table at the front, and work from behind it, you've accomplished two things - 1.It becomes a mental safety barrier for them, allowing you to work closer without making them feel uncomfortable, 2. You effectively increased the floor space of your booth out into the isle. Just my thoughts from the past. One other thing, extremely important, - "wear comfortable shoes". Just the memory of all that standing made my back hurt.


----------



## JonA_CT (Dec 27, 2017)

For what it’s worth, we found our wedding photographer at an expo. 

(He was pretty crappy in the end...but that’s on us, not him. Our whole wedding cost less than some of the photographers rates there, haha).


----------



## DGMPhotography (Dec 27, 2017)

JonA_CT said:


> For what it’s worth, we found our wedding photographer at an expo.
> 
> (He was pretty crappy in the end...but that’s on us, not him. Our whole wedding cost less than some of the photographers rates there, haha).



And what made you decide to go with that photographer? What drew you to their booth? 



smoke665 said:


> All of the shows I've been to as an exhibitor there were strict rules about exceeding your space. Assuming you use a standard 6' folding table, they're 30" wide, minus the width of your background, now your down to only roughly 2-1/2' of actual floor space on depth. You could use a 4' folding table which generally run smaller at 24" wide, but that still doesn't gain you much. Even if you take out the table and everything else you're roughly 5' x 7' actual working floor space. We generally assumed a minimum of 4' for personal space between us and the customer while talking to them in our booth, any less and you were invading their personal space, making them uncomfortable.  If they're uncomfortable they aren't listening to you. Now when you put a table at the front, and work from behind it, you've accomplished two things - 1.It becomes a mental safety barrier for them, allowing you to work closer without making them feel uncomfortable, 2. You effectively increased the floor space of your booth out into the isle. Just my thoughts from the past. One other thing, extremely important, - "wear comfortable shoes". Just the memory of all that standing made my back hurt.



My only fear about a booth like that is that it would appear very salesman like. My idea is to stand at the front of my booth with an easel holding one of my photos and to engage people as they walk by. And then if the conversations goes well, invite them to sit down and look through some photo albums, etc.


----------



## JonA_CT (Dec 27, 2017)

DGMPhotography said:


> JonA_CT said:
> 
> 
> > For what it’s worth, we found our wedding photographer at an expo.
> ...



Initially? His booth wasn’t overly pretentious, and he was approachable. He was also one of a select few in a price range we could afford. I think we paid around $1000 for digital rights only back in 2010.

Most of the other photographers at the expo were $2k+.


----------



## smoke665 (Dec 27, 2017)

DGMPhotography said:


> My only fear about a booth like that is that it would appear very salesman like. My idea is to stand at the front of my booth with an easel holding one of my photos and to engage people as they walk by. And then if the conversations goes well, invite them to sit down and look through some photo albums, etc.



But isn't that the reason you're going through the expense and trouble to sell your services???   

We had three types of potential customers, the lookyloo's checking out the freebies and aren't buying but occasionally they'd pass our information to someone who would, so you couldn't totally ignore them.

Then there were the customers who we had already been in contact with and were generally there to sign an order. We dealt with customers all over the world, the shows were a way to meet face to face. Those we either left to go somewhere private, away from the booth, or made an appointment to meet them at another location because the last thing you want is interruptions during a closing. 

The last one was the potential customer who stopped in, we pre-qualified them, then moved to a more private sales area within the booth to discuss their needs, and how we could help them, but we had a lot more floor space to work with, and we had multiple people on the floor at all times. 

While the easel could possibly work, you just don't have the room to work with in the booth proper. The other thing you didn't answer yet, is are you working it alone???? If you are talking to someone in the booth, who's working the crowd moving by??? Without any room to wait in the booth (out of traffic flow), and no one else to answer questions, those potential customers in the aisle are likely going to move on. 

I admire your initiative, and hope you do well.


----------



## Dave442 (Dec 27, 2017)

I agree that if you expect to spend the time with potential clients to close a deal then you need another person at the booth so you just are not ignoring all the rest of the people. Generally there are events that people go to and then they all go out to go past the stands so there can be slow times and then a major rush of people.  

I never use chairs in my booth and prefer just a high table, lead people in and back out of the booth. I prefer to actively engage the people and invite them in to the booth if they show an interest in the first ten seconds or so. 

So my general layout is more like your second one, but without the coffee table and chairs. The high tables get covered in fabric so it is a softer look. Instead of a laptop - a mounted TV. The album is on a back table, another back table with raffle or give-away that also has a built in cabinet to store extra items, and business cards/flyers on the front table (sometimes even the flyers go to the back). Lighting is key so I would not just have a string of lights. On stands where customers come in it is helpful to have better padded carpeting than the rest of the area.


----------



## rosh4u (Dec 27, 2017)

As per my opinion, I liked 2nd more as it seems elegant. Additionally, I don't feel to add more chairs or benches because it will be very much congested.


----------



## DGMPhotography (Dec 28, 2017)

Dave442 said:


> I agree that if you expect to spend the time with potential clients to close a deal then you need another person at the booth so you just are not ignoring all the rest of the people. Generally there are events that people go to and then they all go out to go past the stands so there can be slow times and then a major rush of people.
> 
> I never use chairs in my booth and prefer just a high table, lead people in and back out of the booth. I prefer to actively engage the people and invite them in to the booth if they show an interest in the first ten seconds or so.
> 
> So my general layout is more like your second one, but without the coffee table and chairs. The high tables get covered in fabric so it is a softer look. Instead of a laptop - a mounted TV. The album is on a back table, another back table with raffle or give-away that also has a built in cabinet to store extra items, and business cards/flyers on the front table (sometimes even the flyers go to the back). Lighting is key so I would not just have a string of lights. On stands where customers come in it is helpful to have better padded carpeting than the rest of the area.



Do you happen to have a photo of your booth that you could share?


----------



## DGMPhotography (Dec 28, 2017)

After taking your points into consideration, I've created a new version. Feedback appreciated.


 

And no... not every photo is going to be the same. They're just place holders.


----------



## DGMPhotography (Jan 6, 2018)

Hello friends!

I was able to put together a test run of my booth before the big show on Sunday - check it out! (there will be a black backdrop provided by the venue behind)

 

And here's a quick video walk through if you'd like to see it closer up. 





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10213238446708642


----------



## smoke665 (Jan 6, 2018)

Given the space you had to work with, I think you've done quite well. Now get out there and book that business!


----------



## DGMPhotography (Jan 6, 2018)

smoke665 said:


> Given the space you had to work with, I think you've done quite well. Now get out there and book that business!



That's the goal! xD


----------



## Vtec44 (Jan 6, 2018)

DGMPhotography said:


> Hello friends!
> 
> I was able to put together a test run of my booth before the big show on Sunday - check it out! (there will be a black backdrop provided by the venue behind)
> 
> ...



Good job dude.  Best of luck and I hope you get a lot of bookings!!


----------



## DGMPhotography (Jan 8, 2018)

I think it went well!

 

Met a lot of people, and there were some that seemed really interested. I collected contact info when I could, and sent out about 40 emails right after the show and have had two people respond so far asking for more info. And hopefully more to come (if not now, then at least later down the line).


----------



## Braineack (Jan 8, 2018)

I get ads from you from time to time on FB -- one thing I noticed in your last to sign up for your "comic"con shoots is that the survey monkey link you're to sign up is dumping generic text about survey monkey under the image -- so it reads like a survey monkey ad and less like a sign-up for a photoshoot ad.


----------



## JonA_CT (Jan 8, 2018)

Sounds like it was worth the investment, and now you’ll be ready to do more.

I’m the worst person to give this advice because I don’t follow it myself... but, I’m only a teacher and no one gives a crap what I look like at work, haha. It might be worth getting your suit tailored so it fits better. Everything you put out in your booth is classy and trendy, and you clash a little bit with the boxy suit jacket. It looks a little car salesman-ish. I think a trendier suit might be appopriate for this type of work (especially when you are selling yourself). 

@Vtec44 has mentioned this a few times...I can’t remember specific threads, but I’m sure if you look at his messages you’ll find some photos. 

I can also bugger off, haha.


----------



## DGMPhotography (Jan 8, 2018)

JonA_CT said:


> Sounds like it was worth the investment, and now you’ll be ready to do more.
> 
> I’m the worst person to give this advice because I don’t follow it myself... but, I’m only a teacher and no one gives a crap what I look like at work, haha. It might be worth getting your suit tailored so it fits better. Everything you put out in your booth is classy and trendy, and you clash a little bit with the boxy suit jacket. It looks a little car salesman-ish. I think a trendier suit might be appopriate for this type of work (especially when you are selling yourself).
> 
> ...



I think you overestimate my figure lol. This suit is fitted.


----------



## DGMPhotography (Jan 8, 2018)

I do need to lose some weight though haha, and a thinner material suit would be nice.


----------



## smoke665 (Jan 8, 2018)

You clean up well when you shave and put a suit on!!!! It's all about exposure, get your name out enough and the bookings will come. I'm sure you learned a lot on this one, that will make the next one, and the next one even more productive. Good Job!!!


----------



## DGMPhotography (Jan 8, 2018)

smoke665 said:


> You clean up well when you shave and put a suit on!!!! It's all about exposure, get your name out enough and the bookings will come. I'm sure you learned a lot on this one, that will make the next one, and the next one even more productive. Good Job!!!



Haha, thanks. I hate being clean shaven. I normally rock the stubble. If anything, I at least got some Facebook likes out of it lol. But really hope some bookings come out of this.


----------



## Vtec44 (Jan 8, 2018)

JonA_CT said:


> @Vtec44 has mentioned this a few times...I can’t remember specific threads, but I’m sure if you look at his messages you’ll find some photos.



This is the first time that my name has been mentioned in a positive light... well I think it's possitive.    But yeah suit fitment says a lot about your image (as a person and as a brand) but I think Daryll did good for his first time ever.   You're a photographer and you want to be the person to set the tone as far as visual presentation.  You want your outfit to be thoughtful and fit right.


----------



## DGMPhotography (Jan 8, 2018)

Here's a pic that shows my full get up and booth a little better, and my lovely assistant, Brandy.


----------



## Vtec44 (Jan 8, 2018)

For reference if anyone ever want to know or to lazy to Google  .  This is obviously dependent on your body type and the guy in the photo needs a nice watch LOL.  This  has absolutely no bearing on how well the day went for Daryll at his first show. 


This is how I *THINK* I look in the mirror...




This is how I *ACTUALLY* look in person...


----------



## Braineack (Jan 8, 2018)

I wear the "photographer" suit from Express.


----------



## DGMPhotography (Jan 14, 2018)

Here is a better view of the booth itself. I would have preferred a pleated table cloth, but I didn't see any online, that weren't just a table skirt. Guess I should have gotten both.


----------



## tirediron (Jan 14, 2018)

Nice!


----------

